# Scotty's day at the Beach



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

Monday 10/15/01 Leg/ shoulders

Squat : 15x135,  8x225, 5x315
Leg press: 8x680, 6x770, 5x860
Seated Calf rase/ super set with standing calf raise: 3 sets Standing @ 390 Seated @ 155
Leg ext: 2 sets of 8@220
Leg curl: 3 sets of the stack (remember to look what it is next time 

Shoulders
DB Military press: 10x30's, 8x40's, 6x50's
DB side raise: 2 sets at 8x25 1 set at 6x30's
DB bent over side raise: 3 sets 8x20's

Done, good workout, squats went up from 285lb felt really good. Shoulders need work.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

Tuesday 10/16/01 Chest

Flat DB bench: 10x60's  8x80's, 5x100's
Decline DB bench: 3 sets 8x80's
Pec Deck: 2 sets of 7@120lb
Really wide grip flat BB bench 2 sets of 12x135lb done with a fast tempo. 

Done, not a bad workout, think I'll do the 110 DB for flat bench next week.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

Thursday 10/18/01 Arms

Bi's
Standing EZ bar curl: 8x110, 7x110, 5x110 (had to cheat the last one)
Seated DB curl: 8x40 5x50, 4x50 drop set 4 more at 35
Standing DB hammer curl: 8x40's, 6x50, 3x60's

Tri's
Closs grip BP: 10x135, 10x185, 10x205
Tri pull down: 10x200, 8x210, 8x210
Scull crushers: 10x75, 8x75, 7x75

Done, good workout.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2001)

Friday 10/19/01  Back, Abs, traps

Had to work at the gym from 7:15 to 8:45am

-Weighted (35lb plate) pull ups 2 sets shoulder width underhand grip 5 reps.
Wide grip, overhand 2 sets 5 reps
-Pulldowns 2 sets 8 reps at 220lb
-Deadlifts 10x275 2x365 (wrist strp broke half way up on my 3rd rep, made a hellof a noise. hehe) got new strap and did another 5 reps with 365lb.   2x455lb. 
My back was hurting on the side that the strap broke, might have hurt something so I thought I'd better stop at 2 reps for that last set. 
-BB rows, 2 sets at 140lb
-DB rows 2 sets at 90lb

-Hanging leg raise 3 sets at 12
-Decline Crunches with 25lb 3 sets at 15rep

-DB shrugs 3 sets at 110lb
-BB shrugs on the smith 3 sets at 305lb

Done, good workout except for the strap that broke, kind of messed up my deadlift and I think I scared the shit out of this old lady when the weight droped. My back feels ok now, no pain but we'll see tomorow.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2001)

Monday 10/22/01  Chest/tri's

Flat DB bench press: 12x40 8x70 6x90 3x105
Decline DB press: 9x80 8x80 6x80
Pec Deck: 3 sets at 120lb, super set with Dips @ 10rep sets. 

Narrow grip bench: 10x185  8x205  6x205
Cable Push down on lat machine: 8x85  6x90 4x95 6x75
Cable push down with rope on cable cross over machine: 8x120 6x130  4x130.

Done, good chest workout but not as good doing tri's with chest. 

Back is still sore from friday due to strap that broke.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2001)

Tuesday 10/23/01  Bi's Shoulders abs

Standing EZ bar curls: 8x95, 6x115, 5x115
Seated alternating DB curls: 10x35, 8x45, 6x45
Cable preacher curls: 10x110, 6x130, 5x130
Standing DB hammer curls: 2 sets at 45's

Seated DB shoulder press: 3 sets at 8,6,6,@45lb
Bent over sice raise: 2 sets @ 20lb 1 set @22.5
Standing side lateral raises: 2 sets @25lb 1 set at 27.5lb
Front cable raises: 3 sets at 120lb. 

Abs: 3 sets of hanging leg raise, 12 reps
2 sets of weighted crunches 13 reps

Done, jeez did I do that many sets for Bi's? oh well, good workout though, back is a bit better today, think I'll be able to do leg tomorow.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 24, 2001)

Wednesday 10/24/01  Legs

Smith Squats: 12x225 10x315 6x405,  change to wide stance 12x225
Leg press: 10x680, 10x770, 8x770
Standing calf raise: 3x10x410  super set with seated calf raise 3x10x155.
Leg extensions: 10x210 8x220 7x220
Leg curls: 3 sets with the stack, forgot to look how much it was 

Done, great leg workout, legs were shaking like hell. Back is still a bit sore so no deads on friday.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 26, 2001)

Friday 10/26/01  Back / traps

-Pullups, 8 rep warmup under hand grip shoulder width
-45lb plate 1x6 1x5 underhand shoulder width
-45lb plate 1x5 1x3 wide grip over hand
-Pulldown 1x6 @ 220 1x5 @250
-Seated Rows 1x10 @120  1x8@140
-Bent over BB rows 1x10 @ 125  2x8 @ 185
-Bent over DB rows 1x8 @ 95   2x7@100

-BB shrugs 3x8 @ 385
-DB shrugs 3x10 @ 110's

Done, tried a few light deads but the right side of my back I hurt last week didn't feel right so I didn't do deads  
Not a bad workout still though, hop to do the deads next week.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 1, 2001)

Thursday 11/1/01  Little chest/ back/ tri's / bi's/ Cardio

Yes, my back is still messed up, took most of the week off but can still feel pain when bending over and picking up weight. 

So here's what I did cause I just couldn't stay away. 

DB bench: 10x50's 6x90, 3x100's
BB bench (carrying the db around hurt my back) 2sets 8x185
Peck deck: 2 sets 8x130

Lat pull down: 10x195  6x220 5x240

Cable push down: 2 sets at 210 on cable cross over machine. 
Cable Preacher curls: 2 sets at 180lb on cable cross over machine. 

Cardio: 20min run with 5 min cool down. 

Done, not bad but didn't feel like a real workout.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 3, 2001)

Friday 11/2/01  Legs

Started with some:
Leg press
10x590
8x770
6x860
12x500

Hack Squat
3 sets 7x410 
(I havent done hack squats in ages so my weight sucked)

Leg ext.
8x210
8x220
8x230
6x250 Did the stack hehe

Leg curls
8x?
7x?+ one plate
4x the stack 

Standing Calf raise on the Hack squat
3 sets of 12x410
Seated calf was broken

Squats on Smith
10x225 DEEP
10X315 DEEP

Done, Damn fine workout even though I didn't do regular squats. 
Worked out for about 45-50 min. 
Legs are sore as hell today (saturday) hehehehe


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 6, 2001)

Monday 11/6/01  Chest/ tri / shoulders

DB bench 
12x60's warmup
1.5x110's was trying for at least 2 
2 sets of 7x90's last one was like 5

DB decline bench
8x70 7x70 5x70

Peck Deck super set with dips
3 sets 7x120 pd super set with 8 rep dips


Seated cable tri extensions
3 sets of 8-10x100

narrow grip bench
3 sets of 8-10x185

Cable tri pushdown
3 sets of 8x200 on cable cross over machine


Upright rows
3 sets of 10x100

DB Standing side raise
2 sets of 8x25

DB bent over side raise
2 sets of 8x20

Done, Great workout today, felt good and I went up on DB bench, even if it was only one rep.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 8, 2001)

Thursday 11/8/01  Back/ tri's / Abs

Pullups 1x12 wide grip warmup
1x6 w/50lb
1x4 w/50lb

Pulldowns wide grip straight bar
1x6 at 220lb
1x4 at 250lb

Pulldown wide grip bar hands facing in. 
1x8 at 185
1x6 at 210

Bent over BB rows on bench 
2x8 at 140lb

Seated rows 
2x10 at 140lb

BB shrugs
2x8 at 315lb
DB shrugs
2x8 at 110's 

Hanging leg raise 
3x12 

Done, not a bad workout but I think I might be comming down with a cold, feel real tired today.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 9, 2001)

Friday 11/9/01  Legs

Leg press 
10x590
7x770
6x860
10x500

Hack squat:
8x460
6x460

Seated Calf raise super set with standing calf raise on hack.
3 sets 10 reps of each 155 on seat and 460 on standing hack

Leg ext:
8x220
7x230
6x250

Leg curl:
3 sets 6,5,4 with stack

Squats Free weight BB 
2 sets of 10 reps at 225lb LOW 

Done, Good workout


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 13, 2001)

Tuesday 11/13/01   Chest/ Bi's/ tri's

DB bench
10x60's
8x80'x
4x100's

DB Decline Bench
3 sets of 75's  8,7,7

DB Decline flies
3 sets of 40's 10,8,8

Pullovers
3 sets with 80lb 8 reps

BI's and Tri's are super sets

EZ bar curls 
115lb 7,5,4
Triceps push down
85lb on lat machine 9,8,7

DB curls
40's x 8, 50's x 6, 60's x 4
Narrow grip bench
195 3 sets of 8

Cable Preacher curl
130lb 8.7,6
Rope Pushdown
80 3 sets of 8

Done, good workout.


----------



## Crayon (Nov 14, 2001)

Hahaha You still come to the board crack whore lol.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 14, 2001)

LOL, what do you mean? I never left.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 14, 2001)

Wednesday  11/14/01   Legs

Leg press
10x590 
8x770 
6x860 
12x500 

Standing Calf raise on the Hack squat 
3 sets of 12x410 
Superset with seated calf raise
3 sets of 10x190

Leg ext. 
8x220 
7x250 
7x250 

Leg curls 
8x? 
7x?+ one plate 
4x the stack 

Squats on Smith 
10x225 DEEP 
7X345 DEEP
10x225 DEEP

Done, good workout.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 17, 2001)

Friday 11/16/01  Back/ shoulders/ abs

Pullups
1x8 warmup
3x5/4 weighted 50lb's

Pulldowns
1x6 @ 230
1x4 @ 250
switch bar to palms facing together wide grip bar
2x8 @ 195

Seated rows
2x10 @ 140

Clean & jerk or press, the way I did it. 
1x7 @ 95
1x6 @ 105
1x4 @ 135

Standing upright cable rows
3x8 @ 110

Standing Lateral raise db
3x8 @ 20's, 25's
Super set with hanging leg raise
3x12

Seated bent over lateral raise
3x8 @ 20's
super set with decline weighted crunch
3x13

Done, good workout, my shoulders were burning and they're a little sore today. 
The cleans were good, think I'll keep trying those.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 21, 2001)

Tuesday 11/20/01  Back/ Traps/ shoulders

Pullups weighted
1x8 @ 25 narrow grip
1x7 @ 25 wide grip
1x7 @ 25 narrow grip
1x5 @ 25 wide grip

Pulldown regular bar
1x8 @ 210 narrow grip
1x6 @ 230 wide grip
Pulldown wide grip bar hands facing each other
1x8 @165
1x6 @195

Barbell rows on row bench
1x8 @140
1x7 @ 160

Clean and press
1x7 @ 115
1x5 @ 125

Deadlifts WOOO HOOOO, first time in over a month
1x8 @ 215
1x7 @ 305

BB shrugs
2x8 @305

DB shrugs
2x8 @ 110's

Standing side laterals
3x8,6 @ 20's, 25's

Seated side laterals
3x8,6 @ 20's 

Done, great workout, did deads and felt ok, back was a little tight but wasn't sore the next day so I guess its ok.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 23, 2001)

Thursday 11/22/01   Legs

Free squats
1x12 @ 135
1x8 @ 225
1x5 @ 315

Leg press
1x8 @ 770
1x6 @ 890

Seated calf raise superset with standing on hack squat
3 sets of 8 @ 170 seated
3 sets of 7-8 @ 500 standing 

leg ext. 
1x10 @ 220
2x 6-5 @ 250

Leg curls
1x8 @ stack -2 plates
1x6 @ stack
1x3 @ stack

Squats on smith machine
2x6 @ 315 done low below par. 

Done, great workout.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 23, 2001)

Friday 11/23/01  Chest/ arms

Flat BB bench
1x10 @ 135
1x8 @ 185
1x6 @ 225
1x4 @ 245

Decline bb bench
1x8 @ 185
1x8 @ 225

Decline flies
3x8-7 @ 40's
Superset with Dips 
3x10

EZ bar curls
3x6,6,4 @115
super set with Narrow grip bench
3x 8,6,5 @185

Push downs
3x9,8,8 @ 200 on cable cross over
Super set with Cable preachr curls on cable cross over
3x8,6,5 @ 200

Seated cable overhead tri ext. 
3x8,8,6 @ 80
Superset with Standing hammer curls
1x10 @ 30
1x8 @ 35
1x5 @ 40

Behind the back tri dips, feet on bench
3x15

Done, man my arms were tight. Chest was good, my BB bench is up by 20lb for reps from when I stopped doing BB 4 months ago.


----------



## Ginni (Nov 24, 2001)

Hey there Scotty..  How ya doin????    Just thought I would say HI..


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 5, 2001)

Hey Ginni, I've been well, thanks for asking!!  

Things have been getting busy at the store these days so I just haven't had the time to surf like I normally do, I've still been going to the gym. 
In fact, i've been there more often as the girl that normally opens in the morning has been gone the past two weeks so I've been opening up there 5 days a week. 
Its a little tough getting up at 5:30am to do it but its been kind of nice to cause I'm done by 7am and have time to eat shower and then go back to bed for another hour.   

Anyway, i'll see ya all more often in the new year!!

Have fun
Scotty


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2002)

Here is a avatar for you!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2002)

okay, check out this one, it's animated!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2002)

here's one!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2002)

check this one!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2002)

another


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 27, 2002)

I use a book to keep track so I guess I haven't posted here in ages. 

Well, just thought I'd leave this note to myself on the Tri Athalon I did this past weekend 8/25/02

Total Time 1 hour 40 min
Swim 25 min   1000 M
Bike 42 min     20 km
Run 33 min      5 km

My swim was great for me the bike and the run sucked, had to walk for the first 100yards of the run cause I just couldn't catch my breath after the bike. 
I was off 2 weeks prior to the race and didn't train once, oh well, I've got some work to do for next year.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 11, 2003)

Feb 10/03  Bi's / shoulders

Super set Day:
Preacher / BB curl  x 2 sets
1st set: 105 x 9, 65 x 8
2nd set: 105 x 5, 65 x 4

Cable curl/ hammer curl
1st set: 135 x 9, 35 x 8
1nd set 135 x 7, 35 x 6

Cable Curl Drop Set
120 x 10, 100 x 8, 80 x 6

Shoulders (haven't done in a month  )
DB press 2 sets
50 x 10 first set, 45 x 8 second set
Standing lateral raises
25 x 10 fist set, 20 x 10 second set
Bent lateral raises
20 x 10 first set, 15 x 10 second set

Done


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

Now, that doesn't sound like a cream puff workout.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks, I don't normally do bi's and shoulders together but its a weird week.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey Scotty ... how's things with my fellow Canadian?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 12, 2003)

Not to bad NT, hows things in the City? 
You guys gonna take a winter holiday?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

No holidays planned.  We've decided that maybe it's time to buy a house, so we've been house hunting.  We're thinking that maybe, if we buy a house and don't get a new car to fill the garage with, then we might take a winter vacation end of this year.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2003)

Somehow bi's and shoulders don't sound like too weird of a combo. Although some people believe in the antagonistic muscle groups thing, right? 
(Warning! rusty rookie alert! rusty rookie alert!----Enter Senior member [DP,TP,w8 et al] eager to correct general assumption)


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 13, 2003)

Feb 12/03
Ran on treadmill 25min


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 13, 2003)

Feb 13/03

Back

Rack deads x 3
1st - 315 x 6
2nd - 405 x 6
3rd - 495 x 5

Tbar row x 3
1st - 225 x 6
2nd - 225 x 6
3rd - 225 x 5

Bent row on bench x 2
1st - 140 x 7
2nd - 160 x 6

Wht pull ups x 2
1st - BW+50 x 6
2nd - BW+25 x 7
3rd - Pulldowns wide grip 240 x 6

Ran on treadmill 25min

Done


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 19, 2003)

Hmmm, I know I worked out Feb 14 but i be damned I remember what I did.  

Awww well.  

Feb 19/03
Ran on treadmill 25 min


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 20, 2003)

Feb 20/03

Chest super set

Incline DB flies / Flat BB bench
1st set 60'sx9  /  160x9
2nd set 60'sx8  /  160x8

Pec Dec / Incline press (smith)
1st set 120 x 10 / 175 x 8
2nd set 120 x 8 / 175 x 6

Wht Dips drop set
BW+50 for 8
BW+25 for 6
BW for 5


Ran on treadmill for 25 min


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 21, 2003)

Feb 21/03

Legs

Squats 
#1 - 225x11
#2 - 275x11
#3 - 245x11

Ext.
#1 - 150x14
#2 - 150x14
#3 - 150x14

Leg Press
#1 - 550x17
#2 - 550x15

Leg curl
#1 - 65x9
#2 - 70x9

SLDL
#1 - 275x10
#2 - 295x10


meal *(comments are welcome here)*
6.45am
workout

8.10am
4 eggs omelet with cheese and pepperoni
two cups of brand flakes with 2 cups of skimmed milk

11.30am
2 cups of chili and whole wheat bun

2.00pm
Detour bar

5pm
2 cups of chili and whole wheat bun

9pm
3 scrambled eggs with cheese.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey scotty, what are you stats and goals?  I'm sure you've posted somewhere, but I am a moron and must have missed it!

I like your omlet, sounds yummy!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 25, 2003)

5'10"
210lb probably around 17%bf
33 in july  

I'm working on cutting right now, think I've got the idea about diet, just a matter of sticking to it. lol

I don't know if I'm going to do alot of bulking in the future, I've found the only way I can seem to gain weight is by not doing any cardio but I pay for it in every day life so I'll just work on keeping fit and adding a couple pounds of LBM per year.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

good plan.  i'm 6'1 175lbs, no clue abotu BF.  And I'm 22.  I really want to get HUGE, I am just not strong at all right now, and that kinda gets me down.  I feel like such a wuss!  But I started gopro's workout's, so hopefully I'll get stronger.  I think a big part of it is not having a training partner to push me beyond what I think are my limits.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 25, 2003)

Feb 24/03

Shoulders / traps

Military press
1st set  115 x 10 (warm up)
2nd       135 x 8
3rd        145 x 6
4th        155 x 4

One arm DB Press
1st     40 x 10
2nd    45 x 8
3rd     45 x 7

Upright row
1st     130 x 8
2nd    140 x 8
3rd     150 x 6


Shrugs BB
315 x 10 2sets


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> good plan.  i'm 6'1 175lbs, no clue abotu BF.  And I'm 22.  I really want to get HUGE, I am just not strong at all right now, and that kinda gets me down.  I feel like such a wuss!  But I started gopro's workout's, so hopefully I'll get stronger.  I think a big part of it is not having a training partner to push me beyond what I think are my limits.



22, your a lucky bugger, I used up all my test having to much sex in my 20's when I should have been lifting weights.  

Your tall and I know its harder to push alot of weight so don't let it get you down. I don't have a partner either, hey I need a new job, maybe I'll move down there and we can train together.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

Sounds good to me.  I can train with anyone that goes to my gym because they're either girls (which is nice to look at), guys even weaker than me, or guys WAY stronger than me..there really isn't anyone as serious about it as I am.  And the ones that are have already got a head start so it wouldn't be really good for me to lift with them..but yeah, if you ever wanna come lift down here, I'm totally down!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 25, 2003)

I sure wouldn't mind the weather change, my sister from Oklahoma keeps telling me to move down there.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, you would love the weather we've been having: Sunny, breezy, high 70s....occaisional rain, but not really esp. this time of year.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 27, 2003)

Feb 27/03

Chest / Abs
DB Press
80's x 6
100's x 5
110's x 2 (this low carb diet kind of sucks)

Incline BB press
235 x 7
245 x 5
250 x 3

Decline DB Flies
60's x 10
60's x 8

Hanging leg raise
2 sets of 12,10 reps

Decline weighted Crunches (25lb plate)
2 sets of 12,10 reps

Ran on treadmill for 20min.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 28, 2003)

Feb 28/03

Back

CG Tbar row
210 x 10
210 x 9
210 x 7

Wide grip Pull Downs
220 x 9
220 x 7
220 x 6

DB rows
100's x 9
100's x 8

Straight arm Push downs
130 x 11
130 x 8

Ran on treadmill, did HIT type cardio. 20min

Low carb diet is starting to show its ugly head  Feel strong for the first couple reps but get week real fast.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 3, 2003)

Feb 03/03

Legs
Superset Ext/squat
260 x 8  / 260 x 8
260 x 8  / 260 x 8

Superset Ext/Leg press
230 x 8  / 610 x 8
230 x 8  / 610 x 8

Superset Leg curl/ SLDL
80 x 8  / 225 x 8
80 x 8  / 225 x 8

Drop set Leg curl
70 x 8/ 60 x 6/ 50 x 4

Superset seated Calf raise/standing calf raise on hack squat
180 x 10  / 460 x 9
180 x 10  / 460 x 8
180 x 10  / 460 x 7


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 6, 2003)

Feb 5/03

chest

Decline bench
225 x 9
275 x 8
275 x 6

Incline Press
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 5

Flat Flies
55's x 9
55's x 8

Dips
BW+50 x 8
BW+50 x 7

Ran on the treadmill for 20 min at 7.5


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 7, 2003)

Feb 7/03

Back super sets
Pullovers / pulldown
95 x 9  / 225 x 8
95 x 9  / 225 x 7

Straight arm push down / seated rows
140 x 9  / 130 x 8
140 x 9  / 130 x 7

Tbar drop set
225 x 8, 190 x 6, 145 x 4
225 x 7, 190 x 5, 145 x 3

did some ab and bi work

Ran on treadmill for 20 min at 7.5


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 7, 2003)

by doing pullovers and straight arm push downs you are basically working the same area twice. when i superset with seated rows i will also include rows to the neck to hit the upper lats


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 7, 2003)

Do you think so Yanks? It seems like Pullovers end where pushdowns start. 

Its one of Gopro's routines, I've been doing it for 7-8 months now so maybe I'll make a few changes. 

Thanks.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 10, 2003)

Feb 10/03

Chest super sets
Incline flies / flat bb bench
60's x 9  / 165 x 8
60's x 9  / 165 x 8

Cable cross overs / incline BB bench (smith)
80 x 9  / 185 x 8
80 x 9  / 185 x 7

Drop set weighted dips
50 x 8, 25 x 6, BW x 6
50 x 8, 25 x 6, BW x 3

Ran on treadmill for 20 min.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2003)

we need to have a talk about these work-outs...super sets, drop sets, 9 reps and 15 sets!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> we need to have a talk about these work-outs...super sets, drop sets, 9 reps and 15 sets!



Quit pickin on me, its Gopro's fault.  

Actually, I'm bout ready for a whole new plan, think I've been doing this routine for close to a year now. 
How bout Pm'ing me what your doing.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 12, 2003)

Feb 12/03

Legs

Squats
315 x 5
415 x 5
415 x 5

Leg Press
810 x 5
810 x 5
810 x 5

Extensions
275 x 7
275 x 7

leg curls
95 x 7
95 x 5

SLDL
285 x 7
305 x 7

Did some heavy calf work, seated and standing 2 sets each.


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 12, 2003)

i have noticed the best growth this winter with only doing 9-10 sets total for chest (for expample)

flat BB
3 sets warmup - 4 working sets doing 10x10x8x6-8

incline (lately been doing DB)
3 working sets x 8 reps

flies (flat or inlcine)
2-3 sets x 8-10 reps

that's it an i'm cooked! workouts have been much more intense and less has been doing more for me!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 13, 2003)

Well, I think I'm going to try out the Max-ot program, I like the set up so we'll see how it works.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 17, 2003)

Feb 14/03

Back
Not the best workout, had a job interview I was worried about so I won't worry about numbers today.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 17, 2003)

Feb 17/03

Chest/ Bi's (start of max ot)
Incline bench
215x6
215x6
215x6

Flat bench BB (havent done these in months, normal do DB)
225x5
225x5
225x4

Decline bench (used regular bench, get spotter nect time  )
185x12

Straight bar curls
125x4
125x4

DB hammer curls
45x6
45x6

EZ bar curls
95x6

Ran on treadmill for 20min at 7.5


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 19, 2003)

Feb 19/03

Legs / abs
Squat 
315 x 6
415 x 5
435 x 4

Leg press
790 x 5
840 x 4

SLDL
315 x 6
385 x 6

Seated Calf raise
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6

Standing calf raise
500 x 8
500 x 8


Hanging leg raise
2 sets of 10
Cable Crunches
2 sets of 15 at 150lb


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 25, 2003)

Feb 24/03

Chest / Bi's
Incline Bench
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Flat bench
235 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 4

Decline bench
205 x 8
205 x 8


BB curl
125 x 4
125 x 4

DB hammer curl
50 x 6
50 x 5

EZ bar curls
115 x 5
115 x 4


----------



## Freeman (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Scotty!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 25, 2003)

hey Freeman, 
Good to see you around, did you make it back into the gym?


----------



## Freeman (Mar 25, 2003)

Yeah, did shoulders and abs this morning..was gonna do chest/back/abs instead, but I had class at 8:30am so I didn't have time..chest/back will be tomorrow along with forearms most likely...or maybe calves..we'll just have to wait and see.


----------

